# Ed Bott on "God Mode"



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

"94 more secret Windows shortcuts"

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Bott/?p=1630&tag=nl.e539



> Last week the blogosphere went temporarily insane over a simple GUID that displays a list of Control Panel shortcuts. It's not even close to deserving the "God mode" label, but I'm still hearing about it. As I noted in response, that's only one of 39 GUID shortcuts available in Windows 7. But even those are esoteric and mostly of interest to programmers and geeks.


oops, slurpee55 beat me to it.

.


----------

